# Tea Tree oil in sugar syrup



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't know if this is what you are looking for, but it is courtesy of one of FatBeeMan's videos.



> In a blender combine:
> 1 cup water
> 1 teaspoon tea tree oil (for nosema control)
> 1 teaspoon lemongrass oil
> ...



As to the ACS quote, remember that there are also many meds that are toxic at high doses. The key is to use them as prescribed. While I do use EOs, I only use them in the Spring and the Fall, and I do believe they are effective. That's JMO, of course.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

IIRC, FatBeeMan has a video talking about using tea tree oil for nosmia. He was adding it to syrup. I'm not sure what the mixture was.


----------



## scallawa (Jul 6, 2013)

Ahh. I think that is where I got the idea but couldn't find it again.

Thanks.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

> Has anyone here used it long term? Did the hive do well longterm, i.e., was the hive strong the following year, honey production, did they winter well?


FWIW: I first heard about EOs in about 2000 and started using them shortly thereafter. Been using them ever since.

Rusty


----------



## Marlow F.W. (Mar 23, 2013)

I use it in my summer feeding I feed it to my bees once a month. I use 15 drops of lemongrass. in 5 gallons of 1 and 1 sugar mix seems to work good for me. the rest of the time I feed I leave out the tea tree oil.
15 drops of Spearmint
15 drops of tea tree oil


----------



## bobolinaloha (Nov 7, 2016)

Tea tree is preventative for Nosema (and mites: http://scientificbeekeeping.com/the-nosema-twins-part-5-alternative-treatments/)
Spearmint is preventative for mites.
And what do you use the lemongrass for?


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

My recipe:
Start with 1 quart jar and add
1cup honey
7 drops spearmint oil
7 drops lemongrass oil
2 drops Tea Tree oil
Fill remainder with 1:1 sugar water
Shake will to mix and before use.
Keep refrigerated. 
I add 1 tablespoon of mixture per 1 quart of sugar water as feed. 

Mix with feed away from hives unless you are prepared to be to be mugged!!!

Also I have mixed with dry pollen sub to make patties.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I think the lemongrass is to encourage feeding.....but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

bobolinaloha said:


> Tea tree is preventative for Nosema (and mites: http://scientificbeekeeping.com/the-nosema-twins-part-5-alternative-treatments/)


While Randy Oliver does mention a couple of essential oils* on that page, I didn't see anywhere there where Randy said they are _effective_. He is essentially reporting what _others_ claim.

*the asterisk is because thymol (related to thyme oil) has been demonstrated to be effective in some forms against varroa. Apiguard is a commercial thymol-based miticide.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

EOs are the modern day equivalent of snake oil.


----------



## Pawz (8 mo ago)

bobolinaloha said:


> Tea tree is preventative for Nosema (and mites: The "Nosema Twins" : Part 5- Alternative Treatments - Scientific Beekeeping)
> Spearmint is preventative for mites.
> And what do you use the lemongrass for?


----------



## Pawz (8 mo ago)

Please give the application method with the cures


----------

